# BICYCLE ROLLERS OLD CRUSTY RUSTY MAN CAVE THING



## berniebike (Jul 15, 2022)

bought these on a whim and know i will never used them.
belt is there.maybe bale to adjust the rollers enough to use.
my thought was more for a display in and old store or someones man cave.
located in rochester ny 14609.
would prefer not to ship but that can be a possibility.
they're approx 47" long and 17" or so wide.


----------



## berniebike (Jul 15, 2022)

rollers themselves are aluminum with a steel frame.


----------

